

Google to Announce Google Wallet Reboot at I/O - hornokplease
http://www.mobilepaymentstoday.com/article/196393/Google-to-announce-Google-Wallet-reboot

======
Zenst
Hands up who wished they could reboot there wallet; Ok hands down, but we can
dream.

